# How to cull a sickly chick



## JC17

I got 6 cornish cross chicks on May 22nd. One of them was really wobbly and just wouldn't grow, for a few days wouldn't eat unless I force fed it mashed feed with sugar water. I've acually gotten kind of attached to him.... Right now at about 2 weeks old my other chicks are around 20.5 ounces and he is at 5.5. He is bow-legged and peeps loudly all the time like just breathing hurts him. I decided to cull him tomorrow morning, or rather, have my dad cull him as I couldn't do it myself. He thinks cutting its head off would be tge best way. Any tips? I want it to be as humane as possible.


----------



## kaufranc

I feel for you. I also wondered what would be the best way. I have heard to cut the head off, I have also heard to use starter fluid , the smell would put them to sleep. I don't think I could do either way. I wish you the best with what route you take.


----------



## JC17

I think I'm going to go with cutting his head off. I just don't want him to suffer anymore.


----------



## mjs500doo

Grasp the head in one hand, the body in the other. Quickly and sharply pull. The neck breaks. 

Or 

Go the old broomstick method. Pin him to the ground with the neck under the broomstick. Stand on the broomstick, grab both legs and quickly, firmly pull up. Head'll pop right off. 

We like the broomstick for butchering.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I put the chick in a bucket and a bowl in there next to him. Put baking soda in the bowl, add vinegar, close the bucket lid.


----------



## Apyl

The fasted way is to cut its head off with very sharp scissors. I have also held the body in one hand and head in the other ( od course both sides covers in a rag. and pulled the head off. But this works best for the little chicks. 

As for the other methods, 1) the baking soda and vinegar does nothing except remove all the oxygen from the air and slowly and painfully kills the chick by suffocation. 2) the broomstick method is very hard to get right and is hard enough and a full size chicken let along a chick, I've red posts where this has gone bad and the chicken lived because the broom stick moved. 3) lighter fluid, no they just don't go to sleep all nice and calmly. They are being poisoned and suffocated. Hold your breath see how it feels, can you imagine not being able to gasp for breath. 

As much as cutting the head off or pulling is off sounds it is the most humane. It is super fast and they die instantly. Or you could ask a local vet to do it but it will cost you.


----------



## JC17

My dad culled him this morning and buried him in our yard.


----------



## SocialWorkSarah

Wow, what a sad topic to learn about but glad to know in case I ever needed to do this. Thanks for sharing your wisdom Apryl.


----------



## LindaR

I could never do this !! kudos to anyone that could !!


----------

